

Virtual sticky notes based SCRUM-board with real-time updates - mtaj
http://blog.listhings.com/post/394352901/sharing
Listhings, a popular web-based note-taking web app now features real-time AJAX Push updates between unlimited users, making it the perfect SCRUM-board for your team.
======
kuhfes
Excellent application. Immediately useful and simple. It would be great if I
could integrate it with my web apps by giving users a unique URL per project
without requiring them to login.

------
yesbabyyes
Good work!

I've been wanting to do something like this ever since Tornado was released
and I started playing around with it. Now I don't have to!

------
dca
Nice. Very similar to something I've been working a lot on recently.

------
mtaj
kuhfes, unique URLs that can be shared are coming.

